

Google To Launch Venture Fund - ashish1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/30/google-to-launch-venture-fund/

======
zasz
I wish I could downmod for the overly sensational title. So Google's doing
something that a lot of other big tech companies do, so what? If the article
had said Google was starting a YC-clone, that would've been something.

------
ericwan
the title is very link-baitish

~~~
immad
Yeah. Someone should change the title. Very misleading and not title of OP

------
brlewis
YC is not a VC fund, and Google is not starting a seed-stage funding program.

------
sdpurtill
This seems like such an obvious thing to do if you're a huge tech company, why
hasn't MSFT or YHOO done this yet? I have a hard time thinking this is a good
thing, the last thing we need is Google dominating the VC market.

~~~
andreyf
_why hasn't MSFT or YHOO done this yet?_

As other people have pointed out, they might have. I imagine the reason it
isn't successful is the same reason government sponsorship of startups isn't
successful - bureaucracies tend to not work very well when it comes to having
to often admit mistakes and changing course - sunk costs bias and all that.

------
jmtame
For some reason, it doesn't even seem to have the same appeal as YC. If given
the choice, I would much rather work with YC. I'm a bigger fan of Paul Graham
than I am of anyone in Google.

~~~
andreyf
_I'm a bigger fan of Paul Graham than I am of anyone in Google_

You must not be aware of who works at Google... Peter Norvig and Guido van
Rossum come to mind. Granted, in the domain of advising startups, Paul is both
a lot more knowledgeable and accessible.

------
azharcs
This link-bait thing has to stop. Every now and then, somebody wants to get
creative with the title.

